# Satin Jacks Cigar Room herf Oct 26 5:30 till ??



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

ryan141I pointed out that a local B&M called Satin Jacks up in Lafayette NJ is hosting a Camacho event this Friday night (Oct 26th). Free cigar, door prizes, food and drinks (non-alcoholic). 


I plan on showing up. Roll call on who might be showing? I'll be the guy with a cigar!


I'll have my green Cabela's ball cap on.


DG


----------



## ryan141 (Oct 15, 2007)

I will be there! I'm bringing a few friends, and maybe a camera too.


----------

